# Blank dual layer DVD media



## Kaushik (Nov 12, 2006)

I dont know whether this is the right place to ask this question (forgive me if its not). I want to know from where i can get blank DUAL LAYER dvd in mumbai?


----------



## vinyas (Nov 12, 2006)

Verbatim Costs 180 bucks With Case .... Media is Awesome


----------



## planetcall (Nov 12, 2006)

My same question for Bangalore.


----------



## rollcage (Nov 13, 2006)

are yaar .. I am also fedup of asking this question in Nehru Place ..

DVD media is still very expensive ... 

I dont know when we will have dual side dics here .. 

I got verbatim so expensive when I bought earlier .. 250rs .. damm


----------



## pra_2006 (Nov 13, 2006)

hey man i have 4 dual media discs i have buyied it from nehru place and u know how much it costs 1 dvd=550 and its even not re-writable


----------



## vinyas (Nov 13, 2006)

Best is too get a 25 Pack Shipped from the US,it Costs around 2 $ each

Check this :
*www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000B018VO/ref=pd_cp_e_title/104-9984669-6724766


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 13, 2006)

pra_2006 said:
			
		

> hey man i have 4 dual media discs i have buyied it from nehru place and u know how much it costs 1 dvd=550 and its even not re-writable



550X4=2200 

Extreme Expensive !

Loot liya bhai aapko nehru place shopkeeper ney........


----------



## jack// ani (Nov 13, 2006)

quite expensive...waste of money right now.


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Nov 13, 2006)

When one think of the economy and cost, buying such  a costly item is unthinkable.


----------



## pra_2006 (Nov 13, 2006)

no man i have asked it in palika bazaar he also sells it for 550


----------



## ayush_chh (Nov 13, 2006)

planetcall said:
			
		

> My same question for Bangalore.


 
same here...........


----------

